# lake isabella



## thebugfreak (Jul 17, 2011)

im going to spend the weekend at lake isabella. anyone know any arachnids, bugs, or reptiles that are native to the area?


----------



## compnerd7 (Jul 17, 2011)

Last time I was there, about 9 years ago, it was the middle of summer like it is now. I caught lots of* TINY* toads, and lots of inverts. Regrettably I can't really remember much other then that besides it being *HOT*!!! 115+ in the day time, and 90+ at midnight with *NO* wind. There was no cooling down from that heat, you had to be in the water 24/7


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 17, 2011)

I've never been there and don't know what you might find there, but, I would personally hunt the east side, where it's green, where the river feeds the lake.


----------



## thebugfreak (Jul 17, 2011)

okay. thank you. 

im mostly looking for snakes and arachnids. i can imagine there are pedes and maybe scorpions there at least..


----------

